# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Fillim i një fillimi

## xxxl

DO MUNDOHEM QE TE SJELL GJITHMON DICKA

----------


## drini_në_TR

Përshëndetje xxxl :)

A mundesh të prezantosh emrin tënd që ta kemi tek galeria e piktorëve Shqiptarë? Shumë e bukur gjeri tani, shpresoj që të vish dhe të sjellësh edhe më të bukura.

Drini në Los Angeles.

----------


## xxxl

EVA UND ADAM

----------


## xxxl

FRAGMENT

----------


## MtrX

ajo piktura e pare ishte c'te te them...
ne profil ajo vajza ngjan si greke... :)

----------


## liliella

respektet e mija . shpresoj te vazhdosh punen dhe te na pasurosh dhe ketu ne forum . te lutem sille dhe ate pikturen qe ke postuar tek "brenda teje " ketu qe te jete pjese e fillimit te fillimit. 



lilith

----------


## xxxl

KJO NGA QE .......

----------


## xxxl

nanyra nuk ka me bukur se ta shijosh ate

----------


## xxxl

fragment

----------


## xxxl

kaos me vetveten

----------


## AlametCuni

Pershendetje xxxl !!

Pikturat e tuja jan me te vertet shume te bukura. 
Sidomos Natyra, lulet, petalet te japin pershtypjen sikur jan te verteta.  Me te vertet shume mahnitese.  Uroj te behem edhe un nji dite si ty :)

Gjithe te mirat lal the suksese

----------


## MAGNOLIA

:m Jeni shume i talentuar.Keni nje imagjinate te pa shterruar.Suksese me te larta.

----------


## xxxl

> _Postuar më parë nga AlametCuni_ 
> *Pershendetje xxxl !!
> 
> Pikturat e tuja jan me te vertet shume te bukura. 
> Sidomos Natyra, lulet, petalet te japin pershtypjen sikur jan te verteta.  Me te vertet shume mahnitese.  Uroj te behem edhe un nji dite si ty :)
> 
> Gjithe te mirat lal the suksese*


ALAMET CUNI QENKE PSE TE MOS BEHESHEDHE TI  "DIKUSH KA THENE 1 PERQIND ESHTE TALENT 99 PERQIND ESHTE PUNE :) CIAO

----------


## xxxl

> _Postuar më parë nga MAGNOLIA_ 
> *:m Jeni shume i talentuar.Keni nje imagjinate te pa shterruar.Suksese me te larta.*


mercicdo njeri ka nje talent sigurisht qe dhe ty nuk te mungon:)

----------


## xxxl

nr .1

----------


## pekomeri

I dashur Vladimir.Pikturat e tua jane te shkelqyer.
Na shkruaj dicka per vehte.Ku ndodhesh dhe cfare ben?.pershendetje

----------


## StterollA

Pershentje dhe urime per punen xxxl. Piktura te bukura, por do vecoja kaos ne veten. Me pelqen menyra se si e ke pershatur titullin me pikturen, te dyja bashke sikur  flasim me mire.

StterollA

----------


## xxxl

> _Postuar më parë nga pekomeri_ 
> *I dashur Vladimir.Pikturat e tua jane te shkelqyer.
> Na shkruaj dicka per vehte.Ku ndodhesh dhe cfare ben?.pershendetje*


pershendetje  dhe te falenderoj per mendimin tend por doja te thoja qe emri im nuk eshte Vladimir  une quhem gjergj dhe jetoj prej 10 vjetesh ketu ne gjermanikam :)

----------


## xxxl

> _Postuar më parë nga StterollA_ 
> *Pershentje dhe urime per punen xxxl. Piktura te bukura, por do vecoja kaos ne veten. Me pelqen menyra se si e ke pershatur titullin me pikturen, te dyja bashke sikur  flasim me mire.
> 
> StterollA*


pershendetje, kjo pikture i takon me te vertet nje perjudhe teper te veshtire kur egsistonte vetem kaos faleminderit :)

----------


## xxxl

> _Postuar më parë nga pekomeri_ 
> *I dashur Vladimir.Pikturat e tua jane te shkelqyer.
> Na shkruaj dicka per vehte.Ku ndodhesh dhe cfare ben?.pershendetje*


pershendetje  dhe te falenderoj per mendimin tend por doja te thoja qe emri im nuk eshte Vladimir  une quhem gjergj dhe jetoj prej 10 vjetesh ketu ne gjermanikam :)

----------

